# Search of Jobo ATL has been superceded.



## benhasajeep (Jun 20, 2007)

I have been wanting to move up from my Jobo CPE to an ATL machine for automatic running of my development.

I may have done a good thing or bad thing.

Through my eBay scanning.  I picked up a couple items that may or may not have been a good idea.

For a grand total of $359.02 plus gas for picking up.

I picked up a mint, very clean, operating, AGFA FP1-44 slide film processor, AND an AGFA MSC 101 film and print processor in same condition.  The 101 even came with a full set of unused chemecials, and 5 paper magazines full of new paper.  Box of 2 rolls of 10" paper as well.  Includes everything for use from APS to 220 film.  Unit is only 7 years old.  People were retiring and just wanted it out of building so they could rent it to another person.

Only catch is I dont have water available to where I can keep / run them.  They are way to big to get into basement, or even into house (if wifey would let me).  I do have a very large storage building with its own 200 amp power service, but its 180' from water source.  

Always wanted a bathroom out there. :mrgreen:


----------

